# Petit Jean State Park Arkansas



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I am all settled in at the Petit Jean state park on top of petit jean mountain,, anyone close by should come by for a visit, we are haveing an Amateur Radio fun filled weekend, temp now is near 50 and going lower during the weekend.


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

danny285 said:


> I am all settled in at the Petit Jean state park on top of petit jean mountain,, anyone close by should come by for a visit, we are haveing an Amateur Radio fun filled weekend, temp now is near 50 and going lower during the weekend.


That's one of the first trips on my list for the new camper. Post some pics and maybe advise on the best campsite numbers. We try to keep a list of favorite sites so we can reserve them early for the next year. I have never been to Petit Jean so I have no frame of reference. It would be nice to have a little insider info before we make the trek!
Enjoy this great camping weather.

Kevin


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

There is over 125 sites in 4 diferent sections, we stayed in the A section where most sites are pull thru with a few back ins, all are full hook up, sites are large and not very close together, section a is next to a Lake with sites 14 thru 21 all having a lake view. really great place to stay, this was our first trip there but have reservations for oct next year. You will enjoy, W5CI


----------

